# Fuel Gauge Malfunction



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have owned my 1995 Altima since the summer and the gas gauge has never worked. I just use the tripometer to keep an eye on my gas. But recently another 1995 Altima came to the local wrecking yard so i swapped the sending units. Before the gauge would be anywhere, it would pick a new spot every so often. Now it stays between 3/4 and full and when I am near a 1/4 tank it drops to Empty for awhile then goes back up to 3/4 or full. Anyone else have this problem or have any possible fixes? i'd rather not buy a new sending unit if its something simple. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you checked the connections on the adapter of the sending unit?


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

in a sense yes. before we put the used sending unit in the tank we wired it into the connections that lead to the gauge and watched the gauge function properly. From full to empty and the low fuel light turning on and off. once it was in the tank and all buttoned up it went back to basically working how it did with the old one. Another thing is that the gas light is intermittent. It does work but it goes on and off. Sometimes it will come on right on time and other times it wont turn on until i have half a gallon left. Anyone know when the light is supposed to come on. I'm guessing its when it gets down to 10 gallons.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the tank ground as well as the body ground in back for the tail lights and up front near the battery or even under the dash. It could be another circuit using the fuel gauge as a return path. If you have a voltmeter touch it from ground point to ground point

Troy


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks KA24 thats my next move.


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

*gas gauge reads low*

On a related issue, what would cause the gas gauge to read low?........The gauge reads about 2+ gallons low (in other words, I have at least two more gallons than what the gauge indicates).......Other than being incorrectly calibrated, the gauge works just fine, including the low-gas indicator light coming on when really low on gas........

Thanx,
---Cole


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ctwaley said:


> On a related issue, what would cause the gas gauge to read low?........The gauge reads about 2+ gallons low (in other words, I have at least two more gallons than what the gauge indicates).......Other than being incorrectly calibrated, the gauge works just fine, including the low-gas indicator light coming on when really low on gas........
> 
> Thanx,
> ---Cole


That's normal for the Altima (or pretty much any car that I know of) and is sort of a safety margin so you don't run out of gas shortly after it is on empty.

Troy


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

How many grounds does a 1995 GXE have?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It has dozens of ground points. I would simply do a resistance check between the ground wire at the sender harness connector to a clean body point. If there's minimal resistance, the circuit is fine. Chances are the sending unit is bad. I've replaced a lot of them in Altimas. If my memory is correct, there's even an adjustment fixture incorporated into the sending unit to help calibrate the gauge, if it's off. I know it's the case on the L30, as I had to adjust a few of them. Make sure you get a new seal as the old one can bloat if it gets exposed to fuel. There's a special tool to remove the sender assy. retaining ring and reinstall; it's not necessary, but it sure does make the job a lot easier!


----------

